# Lionfish tank size



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello!
So I have a 55 gal FOWLR.
I so want a Pterois volitans lionfish. I've heard the min tank size for this fish is anywhere from 55 up. What is your opinion? He (or she) would pretty much be the only fish in the tank. Can I pull it off with a 55gal?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe for a year or two.They can grow to 14" and no fish should be kept in a tank that is not wider than the fish.And 4X the length is a minimum.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

I was planning on upgrading to a 90 gal in March '14. I got the time right? I'm getting him as a baby.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probly be ok.They grow very fast as they can and will eat themselves to death if allowed too.


----------



## Borker (Oct 3, 2013)

I bought my lionfish last summer and he's made it his first year so far! Lol I feed mine 2 gold fish 3x a week every other weekday (mon.wed.fri.) I'm not sure how many gallons but I can give you the dimensions of my tank. Width=18x36 and length=23"

I will post a pic of my tank and size of my lion fish in my gallery soon if you want a figure of how big mine has gotten over the past year and he wasn't even a baby lol. You should definatley get one though, everyone that has seen mine, has caught their attention for at least 20 mins because of its fins that slowly wave in the water haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Borker said:


> I bought my lionfish last summer and he's made it his first year so far! Lol I feed mine 2 gold fish 3x a week every other weekday (mon.wed.fri.) I'm not sure how many gallons but I can give you the dimensions of my tank. Width=18x36 and length=23"
> 
> I will post a pic of my tank and size of my lion fish in my gallery soon if you want a figure of how big mine has gotten over the past year and he wasn't even a baby lol. You should definatley get one though, everyone that has seen mine, has caught their attention for at least 20 mins because of its fins that slowly wave in the water haha


Your tank is only 64.5 gallons.
Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?

This is the tank size need to house a Lionfish- 120g or at least 5' long.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Volitan Lionfish, Colored


----------



## Borker (Oct 3, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Your tank is only 64.5 gallons.
> Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?
> 
> This is the tank size need to house a Lionfish- 120g or at least 5' long.
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Volitan Lionfish, Colored


There is more than enough room for the size of my lionfish and he is pretty big right now


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Borker said:


> There is more than enough room for the size of my lionfish and he is pretty big right now


Good luck. Seems like your already having problems with him.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In the long run the min tank size is 120 gallons for a lion fish.
Feeding a saltwater fish freshwater fish regulary is(or for years) is not healthy for them.I trained my to lion fish to eat frozen prawn in less than 2 weeks!
65 gallons(espically a 3' tank) really isn't appropriate for long term keeping.


----------

